
The world needs a tech diet. Here is how designers can help - Yuval_Halevi
https://essays.uxdesign.cc/tech-diet/
======
ddxxdd
What tools are needed to make a presentation such as this?

~~~
Yuval_Halevi
Built using Readymag

